# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Hyrel Announces: Shark 5 - 5w Laser Head

## Davo

Video of the laser in action. This will be available from one of our partners.

----------


## jimc

thats cool davo. so a 5 watt laser will be strong enough to cut through what? plywood, plexi?

----------


## Davo

jimc, 

That depends on a few things:

1. How well the material's chemical composition cuts at 808nm;
2. What color the material is (how reflective); and
3. What print (movement) speed (how long the beam spends on that area) you use. 

I've been using a 3w prototype laser maxed out, and set the print speed as needed. For example, I cut 1" thick, medium grey foam at 72mm/min, or 1.2mm/sec.

I haven't cut with the 5w laser yet, but with 66% more power, I should be able to cut a good bit faster - maybe 1.5 or 1.6 mm/sec.

----------


## curious aardvark

so how'd you get fozzy the bear to narrate the video ? 
;-)

----------


## jimc

Interesting. Once you start cutting with the 5w and put it through its paces please post it up here.

----------


## Davo

ca: Heh. Fozzie is also the director, cameraman and editor. We're trying to get a video out of him every week, plus his fine assembly work (he assembles the print heads).  :Smile: 

jimc: Will do.

----------

